# Labor day races



## Aukai (Sep 5, 2021)

My friend that I help make small parts for, for his Top Alcohol Dragster, and help him at the track went 5.94 seconds at 245 mph on his 7th pass with the car today....


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Sep 5, 2021)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 5, 2021)

I'll se what I can get today.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm watching the Nats out at Indy right now Mike . Been an NHRA fan since a young lad . 1000 or 1320 over there ?


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 5, 2021)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 5, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!


It used to be Saturday , Saturday , Saturday around here at Capital Dragway !


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 5, 2021)

Big Daddy Don Garlits, Shirley Muldowney, Don “The Snake” Prudhomme

at

Fremont Raceway, Fremont CA

Don’t forget the jet dragsters and  Wheelie Machine. 


Those were the days


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 5, 2021)

Next weekend we have the big boys up at Maple Grove Raceway up in Reading Pa. May have to get up Friday . TF and TA have a couple of night runs which is pretty cool .  This used to be a yearly event my wife and kids did , it's nice to have weekend off once again .


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 5, 2021)

So how long is your island?

Bruce


----------



## Aukai (Sep 5, 2021)

1320 Dave, the island is kinda short, but,it is wide enough


----------



## Aukai (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm in the tow truck so no shots on the line. The pictures are on my phone, so I can't post them till I get home. I don't know how to go phone to forum.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 5, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I don't know how to go phone to forum.


Me either , that's why I always send my pics to YOU !


----------



## Aukai (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Aukai (Sep 6, 2021)

This is the couple that I have, Sunday first pass spun, and shook. 2nd pass, hiked the front end, and was hauling, then the battery for the electronics went skidding down the track, and the car shut down. Note to self, new team, but if it shakes take it apart, and check everything. We do not have a spare battery, but after a bit of head scratching , the boss, and the crew chief took the battery out of a Milwaukee flashlight, figured out the contacts, and put the old pigtail on it, and it worked. we only got one more pass for the day, and ran another 5.98, the 60' was soft 1.0, yesterday they were starting in the .9xx seconds. This is an east coast TAD that he bought, and is the original  scheme. Google John Ishibashi, and some videos pop up, and there are Youtube videos too. Covid restrictions are in place so no big crowds.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 6, 2021)

Cool Mike ! My neighbor runs a few SC dragsters around the country and sells oil at the tracks for a living . His young daughter is currently being trained by a woman TFD team . She's raced all classes starting out in Jr dragster years ago . Hoping to see her on the big screen one day .


----------

